# Banana Pudding



## goat (Feb 15, 2007)

I made this last night and my son said it tasted even better than it looked.

The recipe is on the box of Vanilla Waffers.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 15, 2007)

If it tasted better than it looked, it must have been awful good


----------

